# Half wall vs railings on bridge



## Bj1098 (Apr 24, 2012)

My builder has provided half wall for a 2 story great room. I liked it because I have a 3 yr old and thought for the next 3-4 yrs that is the best but now I would like to know what will the cost to replace that half wall with matching railings to go with the stairs or is the project not worth it.


----------



## joecaption (Apr 25, 2012)

Sorry this is not a price my job for me web site, it a DIY site for asking about how to do jobs.
No one's going to know what a jobs going to cost 3 years from now.
People here could be from anyplace in the world and labor rates change from place to place.
Your thinking well I just need a ball park figure, think about it what goods that going to do you, it's going to be wrong.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 25, 2012)

Joe is right, it will cost somewhere between a little and a lot depending on what you do and how much of it you have to do. 
Builders always talk safety when the build these half walls, it's about saving money not children. Kids will climb a half wall just to see whats on the other side!


----------



## Bj1098 (Apr 26, 2012)

Sorry for not being clear. The question should have been - how much work will it take for me to do it? Or is it too complicated for a DIY project.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 26, 2012)

Take the wall out is not a big deal. The big deal will be the mess and the safety thing. Just make nice cuts to the drywall where you want to save it and remove what you don't want and the framing will be straight forward. If you're carefull there will be little to fix up before you put in new railing.


----------

